

Serelo – Easily find and list a rental property anywhere in the world - serelo
http://serelo.co/

======
dang
Show HN is explicitly not for email signups. You have to have something for
people to try now.

Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

